# Old new member



## TT 7 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

You may have read my first post on the site back in March (http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=110160)

As you may remember or have guessed (as I'm on a TT forum) I orignially wanted a TT in June 09, when I turn 21.

Well its been 6 months (can you believe it?) and I thought I'd show you what I bought, seeing as though you were all so nice when I first posted. I'm afraid to say its not a TT, having assessed the running costs, I didnt think it was practical to get one, plus the constant urge to buy a new car meant I couldnt wait until next June.

My sister bought a 56 plate A3 S-Line 2.0T DSG in black 8) (the one with the split rims) and I immediatly fell in love with it.

So last weekend I bought an A3 2.0TDi S-Line  I pick it up this Thursday, I have mixed feelings, obviously I'm extatic to be getting one, but on the other hand I'll be extremely sad to see the Polo go [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Here's a pic of the Polo to jogg your memory:

















And here's the Audi (the bit I know your more interested in)

*Audi A3 2.0TDi S-Line DSG*
52k on the clock, DSG, half leather seats, cruise control, ipod lead, climate control, Full main dealer service history, I managed to get one year tax, M.O.T, warranty, service, half a tank of diesel and scuff on the rear bumper is being sorted.

Other than that small scuff the car is absolutley mint, even the alloys are completely untouched, which will go well with my obsessive cleaning nature.


























Hope you all like


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice

what's the going rate for an A3 like that?

bit mature for me, as hatchback and diesel. wouldn't get one unless i was doing 20k+ miles a year and needed the space.

my remapped tt has returned 40+mpg on several motorway trips ;-)


----------



## TT 7 (Feb 29, 2008)

Was about 11k mate, just over. Yea its a bit 'grown up' but maybe thats what I need - ok its not fast fast, but its quick enough for me at the mo, remember I've been driving a 75bhp Polo for the past two years hehe


----------

